# now need tips for bottle feeding lambs, post 8



## promiseacres (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry if this is a repeat question. but I have an ewe with only 1/2 a good udder (1/2 has scar tissue from mastitis so no milk on that side) she had twin rams last night and so far both seem to be doing well. If she had triplets I knew I was going to have to pull one but with them both being rams and only two do you think it's necessary? If they seem hungery I do have milk replacer, could i just supplement them but keep them with mama? I really really do not want a bottle ram lamb. There seem to be plenty of milk on that side, her udder's big like a goats, of course she is 8 years old so she's had a few lambs over the years. thanks


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 28, 2014)

I've had a ewe feed twins with only half an udder and she did fine once it got going. Just try to catch and weigh the lambs or at least feel their bellies regularly for a while so you can make sure they are growing alright. If they aren't thriving you can always supplement with a feeder bucket or lambar until they are eating enough solids to compensate.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 8, 2015)

This year this ewe had triplets.  2 ewes, 1 ram. Last year she did a great job with two But one was quite a bit smaller at weaning (he gained decent at the start) and never has caught up despite extra time on mom. Mama is pretty wild so am thinking I need to pull the girls rather than supplementing.  1 will take a few sips from the bottle, other isn't interested, she is the largest.  Thoughts on when to pull? They are not quite 24 hours old.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 8, 2015)

I would go ahead and pull since they have gotten their colostrum


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 8, 2015)

If you want to pull and not just supplement, the sooner the better- it will be easier to train them to a bottle. (At least it is with goats)


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree with Goat Whisperer. If you are going to pull them completely, do it now. A week old (or older) lamb is much harder to get on the bottle.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 8, 2015)

Pulled them this afternoon.  Little one is taking to the bottle, big one only takes it if I hold onto her. Hopefully tomorrow she gets hungry enough to accept it. Hate taking them from their momma but it's best for all for her to just raise the ram.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 10, 2015)

Any tips on getting these two to drink better? Last two feedings have got 1/2-1 ounce in them. Neither is thrilled to eat but do suck if I restrain them. Using manna pro lamb replacer, lamb bottles from premier1 . Hoping to get them drinking well enough for a bucket system.  Feeding about every 4 hours, then a stretch at night.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 10, 2015)

Stretch your feedings out a bit so they get hungry. I never feed in the middle of the night (unless the lamb is in my bed and wakes me up).


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 10, 2015)

seconded! the average healthy lamb can go a lot long than you think. Whith ours the feeding went something like this.
6:30 am , 4:30 pm, 9:30 pm.     Ocassionally somebody would get home to feed during the lunch hour.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 10, 2015)

I only bottle feed 2x a day. With younger babies, I may add in a 3rd feeding. But it usually keeps them hungry enough they eat everything I give them.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok, will wait. I was kind of surprised that they aren't crying and acting hungry this morning after 8 hours... little ruby seemed a little listless this am but better at 1.  They are peeing but no poops I know of. It's so much better when the momma can keep them.


----------



## JulietO (Apr 11, 2015)

Check the temperature of your milk - if its too warm or too cold they'll be less likely to nurse well from a bottle. It should be about body temperature or a degree or 2 cooler.
I know that lots of people only feed twice a day but when they're that young their stomachs are too small to hold enough milk to get them through the day. Start with frequent feedings and progressively make them wait longer. I wouldn't go any longer than 4 hours between feedings. It only takes a few minutes once they get the hang of it. And use a nipple bucket - not just a regular bucket. Once they're feeding well on their own you can give them cold milk ad libitum in a bucket  (especially at night) so they can go and feed themselves when they want. Just make sure to clean the nipples well when you refill the bucket.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 11, 2015)

They did better with every 7 or 8 hours. Ruby drank 3 Oz by herself this morning. Garnet still needed help but it went better, she is the largest of the triplets and is having a rougher time accepting the bottle. 
Trying to keep temp at body temp, hoping to use the nipple bucket soon.


----------

